# Sig Sauer P229 SAS Gen 2 Pistol Grip Question



## Secretariat (Aug 5, 2013)

For those of you who own a Sig Sauer p229 SAS Gen 2 version,would it be possible to change it's factory grip to a Hogue Rubber Grip?
Thanks.


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a 229 sas gen 2, and I changed mine to the Hogue Aluminum grip with no problems at all. I wouldnt think going to the rubber grip would be much different as long as its designed for your 229.


----------



## Secretariat (Aug 5, 2013)

lefty319 said:


> I have a 229 sas gen 2, and I changed mine to the Hogue Aluminum grip with no problems at all. I wouldnt think going to the rubber grip would be much different as long as its designed for your 229.


If I may ask,how did you change the E2 Grips to the Hogue Aluminum grip.Did you just take the E2 grips and install the Hogue Aluminum grip by screw it on?Or you have to do something else inside the grip of the Sig Sauer P229 SAS Gen 2?Do you need other parts for this?And lastly,are there instructions in the manual on how to take out the E2 grips?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

Your orginal post said nothing about E2 grips. My 229 SAS Gen2 did not come with E2's, it came with what I would call standard plastic grips. I ordered the Hogue aluminum grips right from Sig and changed them my self. Took all of about 5 minutes, I just used the new screws that came with it because they were torx head instead of the original slotted ones. My Gen 2 has a born on date of 12/08 I dont know if that makes any difference or not. Sorry Im a little late amswering back been a little busy at work.


----------



## Secretariat (Aug 5, 2013)

lefty319 said:


> Your orginal post said nothing about E2 grips. My 229 SAS Gen2 did not come with E2's, it came with what I would call standard plastic grips. I ordered the Hogue aluminum grips right from Sig and changed them my self. Took all of about 5 minutes, I just used the new screws that came with it because they were torx head instead of the original slotted ones. My Gen 2 has a born on date of 12/08 I dont know if that makes any difference or not. Sorry Im a little late amswering back been a little busy at work.


Thanks a lot for your reply.Really appreciate it.


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry I was a little late. If there is any doubt call Sig I have found they can be pretty helpful. I hope Ive helped a little. They seem to make so many variations of these pistols some days its hard to keep up. I hope your Hogue rubber grips work for you. Oh yea a little quicker this time.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

Take the tool and pop the E2 grips off. The normal screw holes are there for you to put regular grips on. Buy a set of grip screws and put any grip you want back on your gun. The E2 grips are held on by fitting in the normal screw holes.


----------



## roxythacker (Nov 27, 2013)

Pistol grips are available for different models. If you are specifically hunting for sig-sauer p229 model, then I can recommend you a special textured rubber grip manufactured by Zfi-Inc. shop. However, you can still search have the option of wooden grips manufactured by guntools shop as well. Compare their quality and make an informed decision.


----------

